# Livefood warehouse Q ?



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

i have just placed an order with them for the first time and i was wondering how long the delivery takes when its the free option ??
Cheers


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

I usually order Wed, and it's always here Thurs.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Cheers ;D


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup, usually very fast and food good quality. I ordered 50 locust last time and they must have sent at least 3 times that much. Only (slight) downside was the locusts had 4 crickets in with them and I HATE crix.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

the only thing i dont like about them is some of the size of the live stock


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

i orderd yesturday but have only had the payment comfermation :s will they still turn up later :s or will it be tomorrow because my poor male has not go anyfood (he wont eat morios picky bugger lol)


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Any Body ?


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Did you order online? I just phone them, Usually Carol or Hayleigh on the other end, G/teed to be ready for posting right away.

Have not used their online ordering, but if the payment has just been taken, then it would be dispatched today.

Are they, or you, in the postal strikes areas?

Did you order before the 1pm cut off time?

I ordered Locust and Crix this morning, will let you know.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

yer i orderd offline and i got the payment email at 13.05 so hopefully it got thou okay i thought it should have come today but we have had our post etc and no we are not in the strike area


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Use Internet Reptile, GeckoMorphs on here, fantastic quality and Very good service!:2thumb: I wouldn't use anyone else and have used all before!: victory:


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Just to let you know that I placed an order with them yesterday RepBex and its just turned up now. Haven't opened it 'cos it's a bag of locusts and I'm not entirely sure how to stop them leaping out everyone but it's here lol

I've also used GeckoMorphs on here and I can't fault them either. The only reason I didn't use them this time is because they didn't have any small locusts in


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Mine has just arrived as well.  I keep ours in a faunarium and transfer them into it in the bath. Ours are smalls and very few make it near to the top. 

Remember to put the plug in first though.:lol2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

just got mine in a box that was not marked that it was live food and my mum almost *** her self lol. i orderd medium but i they are extreamly small about the size you would give a hatchling :devil: god knows what small is lol

just hope they are big enough for my male to take intreset in as he is a huge boy and can take a fully grown hopper

o well :bash:


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

The first time I ordered medium locusts I didn;t realise that their locusts sizes ran bigger than the shops, so I had 100 huge locusts I couldn't use for my baby beardy. It was my fault though, I didn;t think to check that the size would be the same.

The only problem I have had is that I ordered 100 locusts. I opened the bag and there were 50 in there at that. There was one massive locust and a few fully grown crickets plus lots of bodies. I emailed them and the next day they sent a replacement bag brimming with locusts.

Everything I have ordered has come next day so overall I can't fault them.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

so if i sent them an email saying that the hoppers i have resived are not mediums and are to small to be fed ecnomically to my two fully grown geckos one of which can eat a a few fully grown ones would they send out a replacment ? because i highly doubt my male will take them and my female is fed mainly on morios and the odd hopper to try and boost her weight after laying etc ??


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Normally if you send them an e-mail they will try and sort you out.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Out of all the livefood distrubators i've used livefoodwarehouse is by far the best. Their customers service is amazing, and whenever a mistake has been made they have always corrected. They also send out very quickly and are soo cheap to use. I usualy order 100 small crickets 100 small locusts, waxies and mealworms and have never had any real problems. 

Jay


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Lego said:


> Just to let you know that I placed an order with them yesterday RepBex and its just turned up now. Haven't opened it 'cos it's a bag of locusts and I'm not entirely sure how to stop them leaping out everyone but it's here lol
> 
> I've also used GeckoMorphs on here and I can't fault them either. The only reason I didn't use them this time is because they didn't have any small locusts in





grumpyoldtrout said:


> I keep ours in a faunarium and transfer them into it in the bath


Well I've just done what GrumpyOldTrout suggested and I for one will *never* be ordering off them again. Price = fab. Delivery = fab. What I received = a f:censor:g joke!

I ordered a bag of 50 small locusts. I've received locusts (of all different sizes - most no good for my tiny leo), crix (some tiny some *huge!*), worm things, centipede things and f:censor:g spiders!!! I'm so peeved it's untrue!


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

i sent them an email about the size and i think they are sending out some more hopefully


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Think I'm just gonna drown the lot and order from elsewhere


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

send them an email about it i was expecting 20-25 mm locusts but instead got small only good for hatchlings and i think they are sending me more out just waitin 4 an email hope they dont charge for there c'ck up


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

RepBex said:


> send them an email about it i was expecting 20-25 mm locusts but instead got small only good for hatchlings and i think they are sending me more out just waitin 4 an email hope they dont charge for there c'ck up


Why don't you just grow on the ones they've sent? Won't take long if you gutload them properly.

Don't think I can be bothered with the hassle of chasing them. After all even if they did send a replacement it'll more than likely be a bag of exactly the same


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

my issue has been sorted with jsut 3 emails 

growing them on would take to much time etc when i need to food in the next few days


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

If your after smaller Locusts then Pm GeckoMorphs he will source some for you! he did for me!:2thumb:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Lego said:


> Well I've just done what GrumpyOldTrout suggested and I for one will *never* be ordering off them again. Price = fab. Delivery = fab. What I received = a f:censor:g joke!
> 
> *I ordered a bag of 50 small locusts. I've received locusts (of all different sizes - most no good for my tiny leo), crix (some tiny some huge!), worm things, centipede things and f:censor:g spiders!!! I'm so peeved it's untrue! *




Reptile pic'n'mix then - yum


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I had a few problems with livefood warehouse (crickets and locusts) and although they were good with sorting it out i got sick of it so started using livefoods.co.uk. I kept using l warehouse for bulk morios but the quality was very poor, some dead on arrival with most dying not long after. I know it wasn't anything i was doing as i breed some of my own and never had any die.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

free order came and there is luike 4 of the right size and thats it my poor gecko has to eat nearly 20 to feel full ...:bash:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I strictly use www.livefoods.co.uk

buy in the morning and get them next day :2thumb:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

do live foods do bulk bags ? i cannot see any


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just click on the product you want and there is a drop down at the bottom where you can pick to have a tub or different amounts in bulk.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Lego said:


> I ordered a bag of 50 small locusts. I've received locusts (of all different sizes - most no good for my tiny leo), crix (some tiny some *huge!*), worm things, centipede things and f:censor:g spiders!!! I'm so peeved it's untrue!


the worm things, centipede things and little spiders are generally cleaner inverts. You often get the caterpillar like larvea in livefood tubs, I've had that multiple companies, their supposed to eat any crickets which have died in the big enclosures they keep them in.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Thats really weird, my sizes are always fine, and numbers probably a lot more than ordered. :|


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Received an order of locust and mini-mealies earlier this week. The top of the mini-mealie tub had been pushed up and they had all got out into the cardboard box. Trouble was the cardboard box has ventilation holes and the mealies got out in to the Posties van - *he was not happy to say the least* - he thought they were maggots. He said he would not deliver any parcels of livefood if this happened again (that would be a HUGE problem for me as I live 30 miles from the nearest shop supplier) and I had to promise not to order from livefood warehouse again. I emailed livefood warehouse to let them know this and guess what - the next day there was a replacement parcel from them -very nice BUT our Postie was really annoyed as he thought I was lying to him about not ordering from them again. Oh dear.


----------



## kckoopa (Aug 1, 2009)

things happen with such a large amount of orders....

at least it wasnt adult locusts and they ended flying around the cab of the posties van!!! :lol2:


----------



## bee pampered (May 22, 2007)

We use them all the time we never have a problem a great company and a pleasure to deal with...........


----------



## adamobie1 (May 27, 2009)

*The Roach Farm*

:2thumb:I reccommend Roach Farm, which i'm sure is the same as Internet Reptile. Very helpfull, fast delivery and they don't turn up with mixed bags, but in breathable disposable plastic tubs. So much easier to deal with, rather than sorting through all the odds and sods that other companies mix in the bulk bags.:2thumb:

Give them a try, and they are competitive with there prices. 


:no1:Worth a go, you won't be dissappointed!:no1:


----------

